# 1200 Mile Trip ..was Paid to See Mt Rushmore



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.

600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.

I pick him up and se the destination is only as far as Sioux Falls SD, Lyft app wouldn't let him go as far as he need so we agreed on an additional $380 (from Sioux Falls to Rapid City SD (actually Hot Springs ..30 minutes past Rapid City)

We get to Sioux Falls and surprisingly Lyft paid $200 (thought for sure I'd get screwed $140 or something)&#8230; after 9 Hours we get to his destination Odometer read 600.01 Miles ! Total pay $580 ($400 after expenses) ..just under $1 a Mile .. I'm ok with that , came out to roughly $40 1 way ..$20 an Hour for the entire trip(total of 20 hours driving) . $400 / 20 hours = $20 per

$464 mileage deduction

1.My Expenses were 39 Gallons of Fuel.. x $2.40 average (low$2.26/high $2.44) = $93.60
2.Hotel $47 (Sleep INN in Siux Falls ..very clean)
3.Junk Food $20

Since I was only Half hour From Mt Rushmore decided to make a mini vacation out of the trip and went there..very cool..great scenery



































So yes ..that's my Longest trip by far.

He said the Bus was going to take 22 hours ! because of all the stops ..









BTW..absolutely the worst MPG I have ever gotten... SD interstate 90 is 80 Miles per hour ..I was doing 83 Miles per hour for 350 miles


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

He couldn’t find an airline ticket under $600?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> He couldn't find an airline ticket under $600?


Assuming he can fly.

maybe he's a no fly lister.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> He couldn't find an airline ticket under $600?


He said Charter was going to cost 3k...and bus was 22 hours..so just for the heck of it tried lyft...was supposed to be at his destination the day before and now his girlfriend's all pissed off so you just wanted to get there as soon as possible

He served 25 years in the Air Force


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


That's a trip worth taking.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


yeah I've been all over the country but I never made it to Mount Rushmore so that was kind of nice


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dauction said:


> yeah I've been all over the country but I never made it to Mount Rushmore so that was kind of nice


I've been to Mt Rushmore, it's beautiful in that part of the country.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I always to this day regret losing all my pics of Yellowstone, and the stop for sleep i made in the badlands, woke up to wild buffalo roaming around my car. Not kidding you the least! It's amazing over there kinda by Mount Rushmore.

Amazing part of the country. So much history, scenes, and views upon the early evening sun and dawn. I would have taken that trip in 1 sec, and done the same thing!

Recommend anyone to go there! Absolutely stunning. Good for the OP! Gratz!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Did I read this correctly, 1200 miles for $580 (minus gas, lodging, food)??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> Did I read this correctly, 1200 miles for $580 (minus gas, lodging, food)??


Yep, and he enjoyed the trip immensely


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bear Country USA . . . coolest thing ever!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Amazing part of our country. Never have i ever seen anything like it! Just don't get outta the car!

They are protected by the feds too! Gonna be and stay there for a very long time.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


AND in a MKZ Hybrid! YOU crazy man!!!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

This is a great story. I can think of a few 1000+ mile trips I’d be paid to take in Colorado or elsewhere in the west.

It takes even more faith from the customer to do a ride like this. If I were paying, I’d want more assurances than Lyft or Uber can provide.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> AND in a MKZ Hybrid! YOU crazy man!!!!


Have you ever had a vacation while working. Then get paid for it!? Are you kidding me? Wtf is wrong with you. Lol. OP did great. People spend thousands to get there. He got paid! Awesome job! stop being a sore loser.&#128542;


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Have you ever had a vacation while working. Then get paid for it!? Are you kidding me? Wtf is wrong with you. Lol. OP did great. People spend thousands to get there. He got paid! Awesome job! stop being a sore loser.&#128542;


I've been there! Drove from Mankato to Rapid City along that interstate with nothing, absolutely nothing to see for miles and miles. 
once you get there...same thing NOTHING to write home about!!!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I've been there! Drove from Mankato to Rapid City along that interstate with nothing, absolutely nothing to see for miles and miles.
> once you get there...same thing NOTHING to write home about!!!!


No appreciation for our home and land then. Typical millennial. &#128528;

Take time to appreciate the land we ALL live on together. How about the fruits, veggies, milk, cheese. All of it.

BUT YOU WANT MORE cuz mommy and daddy said so. Good luck living that way.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I've been there! Drove from Mankato to Rapid City along that interstate with nothing, absolutely nothing to see for miles and miles.
> once you get there...same thing NOTHING to write home about!!!!


Look, I hate Mt. Rushmore and wouldn't take a trip there, but some people hate the places I like hiking in and would find them boring. Different tastes.

The guy got a paid vacation to somewhere he liked and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> The guy got a paid vacation to somewhere he liked and that's all there is to it.












Isn't Devil's Tower out there and Crazy Horse? The Badlands, Bear Country, Mount Rushmore. That's an awful lot amazing natural geographical stuff for that part of the country .


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The Badlands is not exactly a paid vacation!
South Dakota has absolutely nothing to offer and to make that long a¢¢ drive with absolutely nothing to see, I do not call it a vacation.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> The Badlands is not exactly a paid vacation!
> South Dakota has absolutely nothing to offer and to make that long a¢¢ drive with absolutely nothing to see, I do not call it a vacation.


I think you should start a website reviewing the great American vacations.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> The Badlands is not exactly a paid vacation!
> South Dakota has absolutely nothing to offer and to make that long a¢¢ drive with absolutely nothing to see, I do not call it a vacation.


Well that's fine but it wasn't your vacation so you don't get to determine what it's called &#129335;&#127996;



waldowainthrop said:


> I think you should start a website reviewing the great American vacations.


Ummmmm . . . No! That is exactly something he should not do&#129318;


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Well that's fine but it wasn't your vacation so you don't get to determine what it's called &#129335;&#127996;
> 
> 
> Ummmmm . . . No! That is exactly something he should not do&#129318;


Yeah I do!!! A waste of time!!!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah I do!!! A waste of time!!!!


Don't make me write about your city. Why is it so hard to get that people like different things? You might as well argue about styles of pizza. It's still pizza (or a vacation) at the end of the day as long as it has the right ingredients and preparation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah I do!!! A waste of time!!!!


Blah blah blah


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> He couldn't find an airline ticket under $600?


He probably had illegal stuff on him. I know I would If im going to mount Rushmore


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 399229
> 
> 
> Isn't Devil's Tower out there and Crazy Horse? The Badlands, Bear Country, Mount Rushmore. That's an awful lot amazing natural geographical stuff for that part of the country .


Devil's Tower a bit of a drive from there west in WY. Crazy Horse, Rushmore, Badlands, Bear Country, Custer State Park (HUGE Buffallo herds and other animals, caves, cools hikes, on and on. There is a ton of things to see and do there. Unless you hate the outdoors, then don't go there. Also Minuteman National Park would be on the way for him as well, you can tour an old nuclear Minuteman bunker. And of course Prairie Dogs! Not to far into MT is Little Big Horn National Park (or Battlefield).



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> The Badlands is not exactly a paid vacation!
> South Dakota has absolutely nothing to offer and to make that long a¢¢ drive with absolutely nothing to see, I do not call it a vacation.


So much to do there unless you hate the outdoors.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> Don't make me write about your city. Why is it so hard to get that people like different things? You might as well argue about styles of pizza. It's still pizza (or a vacation) at the end of the day as long as it has the right ingredients and preparation.


Allow me...Orlando would be nothing, even less than Rapid City if it wasn't for WDW & Universal. 
Orlando has nothing!
Look, I lived in MN, Mankato and the Twin Cities. I too did the vacation thing to Mt Rushmore and did like...would I recommend?! That is a hard NO!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Allow me...Orlando would be nothing, even less than Rapid City if it wasn't for WDW & Universal.
> Orlando has nothing!
> Look, I lived in MN, Mankato and the Twin Cities. I too did the vacation thing to Mt Rushmore and did like...would I recommend?! That is a hard NO!


Ah so we have a case of buyer's remorse.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> So much to do there unless you hate the outdoors


Well he hates life so I think the Outdoors is encompassed within that


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Well he hates life so I think the Outdoors is encompassed within that


Hell I would go there just to hike the Black Hills and nix all the other stuff I listed. Cathedral Spires and other areas are fantastic.

I enjoy Black Hills more than Yellowstone, which is way to crowded.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah I do!!! A waste of time!!!!


 Billy Bob the Bear says, well excuuuuse me Mr Negativity, you would waste our time by coming here 








Twins Timmy and Tommy: yeah what would we do with you? We can't even eat you. you'd give us a stomach ache you so sour


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I really want to experience something like this. It's really memorable moment in life. I'll keep my hiking shoes on just case  .

The most memorable scenery I've seen while ubering is probably during night, the moments driving up to the golden gate bridge. Also I dropped someone off in San Rafael on top on a narrow hill, full of leaves and greenery. I kept calling it a hobbit hill, the pax enjoyed that :notworthy:. I could oversee the 3 bridges, we were up so high. He let me park and enjoy the moment. So beautiful.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

very nice mini vacation. The money was not worth it . Next time tell the pax your turning the app off so you can make 50 % more. you need to over 1.50 a mile if your deadheading home .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Garden of the Gods, Colorado. Photo op detour that I suggested for a passenger. I've done this multiple times, luckily enough.

Passengers almost always value it and tip for going cool places and routes, especially if you suggest it. Never pass up the opportunity if you don't have something better going on at the moment. It is one of the few joys in an often mediocre gig.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

dauction said:


> I pick him up and se the destination is only as far as Sioux Falls SD, Lyft app wouldn't let him go as far as he need so we agreed on an additional $380 (from Sioux Falls to Rapid City SD (actually Hot Springs ..30 minutes past Rapid City)


Great RS story. You did ok financially, got to see a sight you've never seen and rider was happy! Well done.

How was the conversation?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Meh. Financially, not worth it. HOWEVER, I give op credit for taking time out of life to enjoy it. Kudos!

Then again, for the same amount of money, he could drive 60-70 paxholes around town over the course of a week. Granted, he would have driven 600 fewer miles, but at the end of the day sometimes you got to go with the flow.

Good job!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


Not worth it


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Great RS story. You did ok financially, got to see a sight you've never seen and rider was happy! Well done.


I agree, that was a nice trip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


If you were going to do the rest of the trip off app why not take the whole trip off app and cut Lyft out of it completely?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The only thing I would be mad about is not being prepared first. Would I take somebody that far? Probably because I also get great gas mileage. But if I’m not packed? That’s 2 days wearing the same clothes and I hope you both had headphones. I can only small talk for so long before I just want to be left alone. 

I’ve driven through the Dakotas to Washington state and back many times. It’s great open road and there’s little grand canyons everywhere. That said, the wife and kids might not be too happy and it wouldn’t be much fun by myself.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I can only small talk for so long before I just want to be left alone.


Small talk? This is a golden opportunity to convert someone to your philosophy or induct them into a cult. Hypnotizing highway miles and nothing else to do but be indoctrinated.


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


I wanna drive across country doing uber, think its possible?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> He couldn't find an airline ticket under $600?


Probably, he was carrying illegal stuffs. Like Gun and Drugs that TSA don't allow.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Only one thing would have made it better.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Small talk? This is a golden opportunity to convert someone to your philosophy or induct them into a cult. Hypnotizing highway miles and nothing else to do but be indoctrinated.


Would you be interested in taking a personality profile survey?


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

GREAT TRIP!
Don't complain about your mpg.
A couple of years ago my son got a job in Yellowstone. I drove out from Alabama in a Ford F150.
Surprising about him not flying. I've been out flying directly from Birmingham to Billings fairly cheap.

Rushmore is indeed a Bucket List. But - just personally - about 5 minutes to check it off and I was good to go.
We also stopped at Little Big Horn. MUCH more of a "place" to me. 
Standing up at the monument looking across the valley will put your brain in overdrive.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Someone paid OP to see Mt. Rushmore, if you think of it this way, the trip was worth it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I couldn't take a long trip like that because I have family obligations. I have to be home to cook dinner.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I couldn't take a long trip like that because I have family obligations. I have to be home to cook dinner.


They don't have UberEats in DFW?
My wife woulda been ticked off if I HADN'T taken it!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Devil's Tower a bit of a drive from there west in WY. Crazy Horse, Rushmore, Badlands, Bear Country, Custer State Park (HUGE Buffallo herds and other animals, caves, cools hikes, on and on. There is a ton of things to see and do there. Unless you hate the outdoors, then don't go there. Also Minuteman National Park would be on the way for him as well, you can tour an old nuclear Minuteman bunker. And of course Prairie Dogs! Not to far into MT is Little Big Horn National Park (or Battlefield).
> 
> So much to do there unless you hate the outdoors.


"General Custer's last stand" is over there. Great views and the history is powerful. Mind blowing if you actually know the whole story behind it. A lot of people here are way to young to appreciate stuff like this until its too late for them. Sadly


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> "General Custer's last stand" is over there. Great views and the history is powerful. Mind blowing if you actually know the whole story behind it. A lot of people here are way to young to appreciate stuff like this until its too late for them. Sadly


I did honestly forget about that but I've been there


----------



## WoodburyDriver (May 26, 2018)

To anyone reading this... If you get a trip like this don't think like Uber or Lyft and devalue what your time is worth. You're not worth $1 per mile! Charge double next time and let them negotiate down.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

For me going someplace just to look at it is the same as looking at a postcard. Now if you're going to swim, hike, eat, really partake and experience it with all your senses then it's worth it.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Someone paid OP to see Mt. Rushmore, if you think of it this way, the trip was worth it.


So if I made much more money on any other weekend, should I just drive to the monument with my family? I've driven passed lots of things. Without somebody to enjoy it with, it's pretty 'meh'


LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> For me going someplace just to look at it is the same as looking at a postcard. Now if you're going to swim, hike, eat, really partake and experience it with all your senses then it's worth it.


Without actually experiencing it like you said, I might as well right now, look up a picture and say I saw that yesterday but I'm home now


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Great trip brother. Not sure my wife would allow me.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

From a business perspective its a goose egg..from a leisure perspective it was a homerun....nice photos


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you do this as a hobby?



WindyCityAnt said:


> Have you ever had a vacation while working. Then get paid for it!? Are you kidding me? Wtf is wrong with you. Lol. OP did great. People spend thousands to get there. He got paid! Awesome job! stop being a sore loser.&#128542;


He wasn't on vacation at the time


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

I can do a 75 mile trip to Logan or Boston for $150 - $175. Financially I don't think it is worth it. Being a little vacay and acting the tourist is certainly a bonus tho!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Please tell me you negotiated for Half Milage back. Or a Substantial upfront Tip to cover return costs... If not please tell me you now know to do so in the future .. I don't care what U/L pays I'm not deadheading back from any trip over 100 miles. 

If after I explain that the passengers do not feel that's fair.. they can Kick Rocks...


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked 600 miles one way is 1200 round trip.
If your "after expenses" was 400.00 then you made 0.33 per mile (pretty close to what Lyft lowered their rates to in some markets so, thanks for proving them right that drivers will take that pay).
Missed the odometer pics (skipped them really) so I see how 1200 miles on 39 gals



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Last time I checked 600 miles one way is 1200 round trip.
> If your "after expenses" was 400.00 then you made 0.33 per mile (pretty close to what Lyft lowered their rates to in some markets so, thanks for proving them right that drivers will take that pay).
> Missed the odometer pics (skipped them really) so I see how 1200 miles on 39 gals


Oh, and don't forget you had no coverage for your commercial passenger on the second leg of your trip (after Lyft dropped the ride) so count yourself fortunate there was no accident.

And, hope he didn't make the first part of the ride on a fraudulent card account...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Last time I checked 600 miles one way is 1200 round trip.
> If your "after expenses" was 400.00 then you made 0.33 per mile (pretty close to what Lyft lowered their rates to in some markets so, thanks for proving them right that drivers will take that pay).
> Missed the odometer pics (skipped them really) so I see how 1200 miles on 39 gals
> 
> ...


Wow... And I thought I was the best at being Negative... But you have surpassed my skills.. I stand in awe..


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Wow... And I thought I was the best at being Negative... But you have surpassed my skills.. I stand in awe..
> 
> View attachment 399389


You think correcting someone's math is being negative? 
Or Maybe it's the part about not having coverage for the passenger (in the event the rider were to sue them for injury from an accident)? 
If the former... You should maybe think about what that says about you. 
If the latter, feel free to close your eyes and cross a high-speed roadway with your eyes closed because it sounds like you think taking Precautions is (or advising others to do so) being negative.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I always chuckle to myself when someone talks about insurance. Im an uber driver not Warren Buffett. Do you think if i had anything to sue for i would be doing this job? Haha...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You think correcting someone's math is being negative?
> Or Maybe it's the part about not having coverage for the passenger (in the event the rider were to sue them for injury from an accident)?
> If the former... You should maybe think about what that says about you.
> If the latter, feel free to close your eyes and cross a high-speed roadway with your eyes closed because it sounds like you think taking Precautions is (or advising others to do so) being negative.


Nope.. did you say anything positive about his ride? That's all I was saying... Didn't say I disagreed with either of your points... In fact I agree completely.. However your disregarding the fact that he enjoyed going there.... And although I would have charged some return milage charge somehow.. I commend him for getting a chance to see Rushmore on someone else's dime...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


Very cool!! I hope to see it someday.



Daisey77 said:


> Bear Country USA . . . coolest thing ever!!
> View attachment 399212
> View attachment 399213
> View attachment 399214


Where is this?

Never mind. I found it. That's awesome!!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

dauction said:


> 2.Hotel $47 (Sleep INN in Siux Falls ..very clean)


Taking notes. When in Suix Falls......
.
.
.
(great ride!)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Someone paid OP to see Mt. Rushmore, if you think of it this way, the trip was worth it.


Not likely. Most states don't allow you to start a trip in their state unless you are registered.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not likely. Most states don't allow you to start a trip in their state unless you are registered.


He did start out in his state. He took the guy to Mount Rushmore. Obviously he had to deadhead back but he got paid to go there. paid to go on vacation or at least paid to go one-way on vacation LOL


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Please tell me you negotiated for Half Milage back. Or a Substantial upfront Tip to cover return costs... If not please tell me you now know to do so in the future .. I don't care what U/L pays I'm not deadheading back from any trip over 100 miles.
> 
> If after I explain that the passengers do not feel that's fair.. they can Kick Rocks...


Morning Dekero

I was perfectly fine with a Profit of $20 Hour (actually 21)($40 and hour one way) Once I got back into Minnesota I could have turned Lyft/Uber Back on ... I didnt "have" to deadhead back the entire way ....I chose too

My typical day is 20+ RUNS moving College students around ..so I was happy to get out on the highway

The guy was a Veteran 25 years ..had PSTD , he was on the Phone and talking about recurring nightmares including seeing 5 bodies hanging from a tree and body parts form mass graves ..(Bosinan serb war crimes).. He was a emotional wreck. Young people going yah yah and wanting more war really need to visit a VA and talk to those who served

Really didnt want to get off topic ... Just finish by saying I was happy to get him to his safe place (girfriends that he was infatuated with) and I was OK with $21 an hour


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Nope.. did you say anything positive about his ride? That's all I was saying... Didn't say I disagreed with either of your points... In fact I agree completely.. However your disregarding the fact that he enjoyed going there.... And although I would have charged some return milage charge somehow.. I commend him for getting a chance to see Rushmore on someone else's dime...


You should watch Adam Ruins Everything episode about Rushmore... You might, unless you are one of Those People that think indigenous peoples deserved what happened, change your mind about that particular boondoggle.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Nope.. did you say anything positive about his ride? That's all I was saying... Didn't say I disagreed with either of your points... In fact I agree completely.. However your disregarding the fact that he enjoyed going there.... And although I would have charged some return milage charge somehow.. I commend him for getting a chance to see Rushmore on someone else's dime...


Why do you have to knock on someone's enjoyment? I mean if he was presenting it as "making money" to put food on the table then yeah, schooling him would be helpful.

but he obviously considered it a wash for being able to go to mt Rushmore.

let's ease on the negative Nancy.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is a great story. I can think of a few 1000+ mile trips I'd be paid to take in Colorado or elsewhere in the west.
> 
> It takes even more faith from the customer to do a ride like this. If I were paying, I'd want more assurances than Lyft or Uber can provide.


When you're hauling drugs you aren't too picky &#128541;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If your "after expenses" was 400.00 then you made 0.33 per mile (pretty close to what Lyft lowered their rates to in some markets so, thanks for proving them right that drivers will take that pay).


No, .33/mile would have netted him -$2.00.

While I would have been disappointed with this trip, it wasn't horrible. I've been thinking about it. At first I was like no way would I do it, still not sure I would but.

One he is happy with it and two, in the last 3 years I've had very few 400 days. I had a few my first year, more than the last 3 combined. Not sure I've had any 20 hour days but that's not the point. I've had many 10 hour days.

Lately a $200 day is a is a challenge, so OP has 2, $200 days in two days worth of driving. That's not bad. Some people drive in city traffic all day, doing 20-25 rides to make 200 and often less!

I'm still not sure I'd take this ride, mostly because the thought of sitting in my car for 20 hours just makes me cringe. But, between tonight, tomorrow and Sunday I'll be in my car 20 hours and I doubt I'll clear 400. I doubt I'll gross 400.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> No, .33/mile would have netted him -$2.00.
> 
> While I would have been disappointed with this trip, it wasn't horrible. I've been thinking about it. At first I was like no way would I do it, still not sure I would but.
> 
> ...


No, he didn't net - 2.00 nor do you ever show math that says he did you just type it thinking you "proved me wrong"

He drove 600 miles, one way. 
He then drove, unpaid mind you, 600 miles back plus his detour miles for sight seeing. 
Now, I didn't count or even try to figure those miles in.

He stated he netted 400.00 after deducting his expenses.

Now, obviously you are math challenged since you think 0.33 per mile some how equals - 2.00 so I will actually show the work for you.

400÷1200=0.33

Or
1200 goes into 400
0 times
1200 goes into 400.0
3 times 4000 minus 3600
Equals 400
We add another 0 seeing this becomes a repeating
.3333333 but we round down, because that is how maths work and you get 0.33 per mile.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why do you have to knock on someone's enjoyment? I mean if he was presenting it as "making money" to put food on the table then yeah, schooling him would be helpful.
> 
> but he obviously considered it a wash for being able to go to mt Rushmore.
> 
> let's ease on the negative Nancy.


Because I wanted to.... And No. Move along Mom..


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No, he didn't net - 2.00 nor do you ever show math that says he did you just type it thinking you "proved me wrong"


Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit, eh?

You claimed he's proving to lyft people will drive for 33 cents per mile.

.33/mile × 600 miles=198. 
198-200(expenses) = -2.00
Follow?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit, eh?
> 
> You claimed he's proving to lyft people will drive for 33 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


Your reading comprehension is what is lacking.

He was paid 400.00, after expenses (his statement), for a total of 1200 miles. He only had the passenger in the car for the first 600 but obligated himself, unless he intended to move to the destination, to drive back unpaid the additional 600 miles.

The fact that you, and others, don't count your unloaded miles in your calculations (you later do though in admitting that his pay was actually only 200.00 on day one and 200.00 on day two due to having to divide the 400.00 across two days so I really can't grasp your intellectual disparity on this) is your failing and no one elses.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been to Rapid City a couple of times now. Love the area. Been to Sturgis, Deadwood, Mt Rushmore, Crazy Horse, Badlands, Custer, drove to Devils Tower and stopped at many little interesting places along the way.

Enjoyed the Badlands so much I drove through it twice. Spent a full day in Custer wondering in and out of the park and the National Park lands on the many unmarked dirt roads. The amount of wildlife out there is unbelievable. 

Glad you took advantage of the trip. Any short rides on the way back?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Not trying to mom you but just pointing out the obvious. But it's ok, you don't proclaim yourself as someone whose a defender of bullies.. all &#128170;&#127995;&#128170;&#127995;, etc &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


Dekero said:


> Because I wanted to.... And No. Move along Mom..


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not trying to mom you but just pointing out the obvious. But it's ok, you don't proclaim yourself as someone whose a defender of bullies.. all &#128170;&#127995;&#128170;&#127995;, etc &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


Aaaawwweeee she gets me.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


I see they have room for Trump . . .


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

WoodburyDriver said:


> To anyone reading this... If you get a trip like this don't think like Uber or Lyft and devalue what your time is worth. You're not worth $1 per mile! Charge double next time and let them negotiate down.


I'm thinking about safety instead of money or mpg cost if I get one ping like this.



dauction said:


> Morning Dekero
> 
> I was perfectly fine with a Profit of $20 Hour (actually 21)($40 and hour one way) Once I got back into Minnesota I could have turned Lyft/Uber Back on ... I didnt "have" to deadhead back the entire way ....I chose too
> 
> ...


I wonder if I can subcontract this ride out to the next guy and earn a referral bonus. It's too risky to me to take a stranger out of state.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Awesome.
You're happy and had a good time.
That is all that matters.
Ignore the naysayers here.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Picked Up 2 french women this morning in town visiting Graceland Elvis's home....after taking them to their destination I discovered that they're trying to find a way to go to tupelo to visit Elvis's birthplace which is about 90 miles away they need someone to take them there wait for them while they check it all out and then bring them back I told them I would gladly take them for $250... And just to make sure I got paid with the quickness... I took them to Walgreens and had them get me a prepaid debit card... And YES I have commercial insurance... Before anyone says anything.. lol made good money for 4 1/2 hours work!!!


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I once drove a guy from Newark New Jersey to Los Angeles.


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


Us Drivers deserve to get a paid vacation like this at least once every couple months with all the hours and miles we drive.... shoot I take a long trip anywhere in the U.S.A!



DoubleDee said:


> I once drove a guy from Newark New Jersey to Los Angeles.


How did that go?
Did you vaycay?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> I once drove a guy from Newark New Jersey to Los Angeles.


But not on Uber or Lyft.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Only one thing would have made it better.
> 
> View attachment 399283


gat damn right..murica


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Have you ever had a vacation while working. Then get paid for it!? Are you kidding me? Wtf is wrong with you. Lol. OP did great. People spend thousands to get there. He got paid! Awesome job! stop being a sore loser.&#128542;


I got paid by Northrop Grumman to spend 7 months in a paid hotel suite.
Near the Beaches in Biloxi & Gulfport.
$70.00 a day cash tax free per diem.
In addition to $24.00 an hour with Overtime making it $36.00 an hour.

Close to a paid vacation.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Very cool. Makes me feel like a wuss for turning down 120 minute trips. (Usually DC trips.) I just have a morbid fear of breaking down in DC traffic with a passenger in the back.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very cool. Makes me feel like a wuss for turning down 120 minute trips. (Usually DC trips.) I just have a morbid fear of breaking down in DC traffic with a passenger in the back.....


I got lost in DC once, leading to my morbid fear of DC.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very cool. Makes me feel like a wuss for turning down 120 minute trips. (Usually DC trips.) I just have a morbid fear of breaking down in DC traffic with a passenger in the back.....


This fear you speak of...goes away if you maintain you car regularly.... Just saying.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Awesome trip & pic

Can't wait till Trump has a monument!!!!


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yep, and he enjoyed the trip immensely


You got ripped out off big time. Should have gotten double that.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You should watch Adam Ruins Everything episode about Rushmore... You might, unless you are one of Those People that think indigenous peoples deserved what happened, change your mind about that particular boondoggle.


I want to make sure I am reading this correctly. You are saying that because of the terrible mistreatment of Native Americans 150+ years ago, people should NOT enjoy visiting and seeing Mt Rushmore?

You seem delightful.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> Can't wait till Trump has a monument!!!!


If you're going to bring that divisive garbage into this thread:

If that happens I'll feel a lot less bad when an activist defaces it or a terrorist blows it up.

&#129318;&#127996;‍♂ See, it's not reasonable when people bring politics into a fundamentally non-political discussion.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you're going to bring that divisive garbage into this thread:
> 
> If that happens I'll feel a lot less bad when an activist defaces it or a terrorist blows it up.
> 
> &#129318;&#127996;‍♂ See, it's not reasonable when people bring politics into a fundamentally non-political discussion.


I tend to agree with you on this one (I liked the harmless photo posted which because it made me chuckle - everyone needs to lighten up).

So what do you do... You stoop to "their" level and talk about someone defacing it and/or Mohammed Mohammed blowing it up! Why not just ignore it instead of rolling in the mud as well?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I tend to agree with you on this one (I liked the harmless photo posted which because it made me chuckle - everyone needs to lighten up).
> 
> So what do you do... You stoop to "their" level and talk about someone defacing it and/or Mohammed Mohammed blowing it up! Why not just ignore it instead of rolling in the mud as well?


It was an illustration. I know it's not obvious but I don't advocate anyone defacing Mt. Rushmore at all. Rolling in the mud would involve me saying why I do or don't like Mt. Rushmore or what I think about Trump.

I think provocation is good in context, but it isn't always good, which my comment illustrates.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It was an illustration. I know it's not obvious but I don't advocate anyone defacing Mt. Rushmore at all. Rolling in the mud would involve me saying why I do or don't like Mt. Rushmore or what I think about Trump.
> 
> I think provocation is good in context, but it isn't always good, which my comment illustrates.


I think you crossed the line a bit and showed the comment got under your skin when you said you wouldn't feel bad if a terrorist blew it up.

Just let it go.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I think you crossed the line a bit and showed the comment got under your skin when you said you wouldn't feel bad if a terrorist blew it up.
> 
> Just let it go.


You've called me out about letting things get under my skin before I think. I'm into debate and intellectual confrontation. It's not under my skin. If I get into a disagreement with people I treat them the same afterward. It's not actually heated.

I will have to let it go to stop derailing the thread, though.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Hell I would go there just to hike the Black Hills and nix all the other stuff I listed. Cathedral Spires and other areas are fantastic.
> 
> I enjoy Black Hills more than Yellowstone, which is way to crowded.


If you do go back be sure to take a trip on Route 16A. Look on a map, it goes in and around the Black Hills. It has three tunnels that as you exit them, they perfectly frame Mt. Rushmore. A beautiful drive.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> The Badlands is not exactly a paid vacation!
> South Dakota has absolutely nothing to offer and to make that long a¢¢ drive with absolutely nothing to see, I do not call it a vacation.


Has nothing to offer to YOU. Nothing for YOU to see.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I want to make sure I am reading this correctly. You are saying that because of the terrible mistreatment of Native Americans 150+ years ago, people should NOT enjoy visiting and seeing Mt Rushmore?
> 
> You seem delightful.


Yes, it is such a horrible stance to have that I don't enjoy smiling and laughing at places of such atrocities. Thank god the type of house commonly thought of as "plantation" was not exclusive in design or use to the southern slave trade as I have never had to visit and provide ongoing financial support to such places that tend to hide behind "well they were well treated at this, our family owned, plantation" ignoring the death and torture that endured for so long...

Yes, I think we owe a debt of respect to the people that land and lives were stolen from.

And shame on you for thinking it makes me a lesser person.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Brother in Law made Prime rib today and invited everyone over... Niece was wearing this shirt ..



















..near as I can tell, we're somewhere behind Mt Rushmore .

:laugh:


----------



## Juzzy (Dec 10, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> Did I read this correctly, 1200 miles for $580 (minus gas, lodging, food)??


50 cents a mile :laugh:. Should get minimum $1.00 per mile average.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Juzzy said:


> 50 cents a mile :laugh:. Should get minimum $1.00 per mile average.


Try this .. $21 Hour after expenses... or 600 Mile run ..$40 hour . Bottom line ...The money was OK and I had a nice liitle side trip to Mt Rushmore which I had never been to before. It's OK Juzzy ..calm down


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Yes, it is such a horrible stance to have that I don't enjoy smiling and laughing at places of such atrocities. Thank god the type of house commonly thought of as "plantation" was not exclusive in design or use to the southern slave trade as I have never had to visit and provide ongoing financial support to such places that tend to hide behind "well they were well treated at this, our family owned, plantation" ignoring the death and torture that endured for so long...
> 
> Yes, I think we owe a debt of respect to the people that land and lives were stolen from.
> 
> And shame on you for thinking it makes me a lesser person.


Can somebody translate this for me, please?


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

dauction said:


> Try this .. $21 Hour after expenses... or 600 Mile run ..$40 hour . Bottom line ...The money was OK and I had a nice liitle side trip to Mt Rushmore which I had never been to before. It's OK Juzzy ..calm down :wink:


I do rides like this too. At the end it's money in the bank. Eat the damn dead miles. Life is short.

I feel bad for all the drivers out there with the "every mile/minute" mentality. It makes a smooth gig miserable.

thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Pretty sure you could’ve done like 130mph the whole way and got there in 6 hours


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


I drive in MSP too but would never take such a run


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Tismi said:


> I wanna drive across country doing uber, think its possible?


When I first signed up that was my intention but then I found out from uber that you can't. But they have expanded to some adjacent states.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MuchoMiles said:


> I do rides like this too. At the end it's money in the bank. Eat the damn dead miles. Life is short.
> 
> I feel bad for all the drivers out there with the "every mile/minute" mentality. It makes a smooth gig miserable.
> 
> thanks for sharing !!!


Trying to make this gig profitable is not a smooth process but it is your right to ignore the economic aspect and simply drive out of the enjoyment of getting out of the house.

There is no need to feel sorry for us though. We're in it for the money and unfortunately the money is drying up. It's all about the money!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

dauction said:


> Try this .. $21 Hour after expenses... or 600 Mile run ..$40 hour . Bottom line ...The money was OK and I had a nice liitle side trip to Mt Rushmore which I had never been to before. It's OK Juzzy ..calm down :wink:


after 9 Hours we get to his destination Odometer read 600.01 Miles ! Total pay $580 ($400 after expenses) ..just under $1 a Mile .. I'm ok with that , came out to roughly $40 1 way ..$20 an Hour for the entire trip(total of 20 hours driving)

Yeah if you're weren't planning on going there that day that's a terrible pay rate and technically illegal as you're not supposed to drive commercially that long but if it works for you that's all that matters I suppose

Wouldn't of listened to some crazy dude talking about bodies for 9 hours for less than 900 in advance & Lyft would of got zero off that 200 as it would of been a minimum fare to the gas station for a fill up & to post a ride share ad in Rushmore to see if I could catch a ride back that's for sure

Get it how you live but not risking that drive he could of snapped, accident, break down, did you sleep in your car or get a hotel.... for basically 2 200$ days which is 3-5 airport runs but if you're doing 20+ runs a day it's basically no difference you got to see a place you wanted as a bonus


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

dauction said:


> Lyft Ping early Tuesday says long trip . I'm always up for a long trip nice trip to MSP airport always pays ok.
> 
> 600 Miles to destination ! The Guy calls me and says he needs to get to Rapid City SD (from St Cloud,Mn) asks if I am up-to it. SURE , lets do it.
> 
> ...


You had no insurance for the 2nd leg of your trip.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> You had no insurance for the 2nd leg of your trip.


Did it matter lol like Uber lyfts insurance is going to benefit you of you need it


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> You had no insurance for the 2nd leg of your trip.





troothequalstroll said:


> Did it matter lol like Uber lyfts insurance is going to benefit you of you need it


Because there was no accident I guess it did not matter. For me it is not worth the risk. I have too much to lose to take those chances. If drivers want to take those chances go for it. Like most things it is a balance between risk and reward.


----------



## CyberGhost407 (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice. I'm still waiting on a ride from Orlando to Tampa or Miami lol


----------

